# New Holland C190 Tracked Skidsteer



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I know there have been several discussions about skidsteers on here but I can't find any info on the c170 newholland. I currently have a bobcat and have had great luck with it but looking to buy another and found a good deal on the new holland. Any body have any experience good? bad?


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Neighbor runs the crap out of New Holland skid loaders. I hate to gossip, but he abuses the crap out of his machines in general and they seem to keep on ticking.

We run Case's and love them. We tried a Gehl track machine on the turkey farm. It didn't hold up very well. Granted it was one size smaller than our current machine but seemed underpowered.

Most importantly, though, the tracks did just as poorly in slimy mud as our Case without metal over tracks. We can't run the tracks inside the buildings so we were hoping we would gain back some traction but unfortunately, no.

I would definitely test run any machine you want to buy. The deal seemed to good to pass up till we ran the machine.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have never run a new Holland track skid loader but have had several NH skid loaders here on the dairy farm. We usually would get close to 10,000 hours out of our NH skid loaders with a lot of repair cost. Usually in the 9000 to 10,000 hour is when some thing would happen expensive. We had 2 180's and just bought another 180. Good loaders. Not sure I like the newer 223 we have, too most electronics.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

The few I have found are 08-10 models, never had a tracked machine just borrowed one a few times and that's the route I wanna go although they are harder to find.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Definitely test run a track machine before you jump in. We kind of thought a track skid steer would be significantly better-like going from mfwd to 2wd, but it wasn't for us. Maybe in your conditions it will run better.


----------

